# Over $200 Heatherette Haul!!! And Betseyville Purse!



## darkishstar (Mar 22, 2008)

So I went and got my makeover yesterday!
And I only intended to get the 2 trios, Hollywood Nights, Lollipop Loving, Starlet Kiss, and Style Minx...
And I left with.. O_O










Haul:
-Trio 1
-Trio 2
-Alpha Girl b/p
-Hollywood Nights l/s
-Melrose Mood l/s
-Lollipop Loving l/s
-Style Minx l/g
-Starlet Kiss l/g
-Sock Hop l/g
-Fab Orchid/Dash Lily dual eyeliner
-Soar Lipliner

And I got a Betseyville purse!
Originally $78.. I got it for $35!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh...that is just amazing! Enjoy...cute purse


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 22, 2008)

That purse is frickin' gorgeous!  It's making me drool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--See!  lol  And that is such a fabulous haul!!  I aspire to such greatness!  Enjoy your lovely new Heatherette!!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG, I almost got that purse too!! it is sooooooo gorgeous!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice haul! And that is a really cute purse.


----------



## lovers_end (Mar 22, 2008)

Great haul! Where did you get the purse? I love it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## .meg. (Mar 22, 2008)

Mmm, beautiful haul!

And I am in love with that purse!


----------



## juxt123 (Mar 23, 2008)

i have that purse in black..loves it


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovers_end* 

 
_Great haul! Where did you get the purse? I love it!_

 
I got the purse at Macy's. I spotted it in the Clearance section, and I was like.. THAT IS MINE. lol. It's so cute and gorgeous. I can't wait to use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to everyone else:
Thank you! I love my haul too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to have so much fun with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And hopefully, I'll be satisfied after this. I'm so broke now, I'm a college student, what am I doing spending all this money?!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That purse is frickin' gorgeous!  It's making me drool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--See!  lol  And that is such a fabulous haul!!  I aspire to such greatness!  Enjoy your lovely new Heatherette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahahaha, you're so funny. XD But yeah, such a fantastic haul! I love EVERYTHING I got.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 23, 2008)

wow i love you and your haul. I want that purse...my mouth fell open when i saw it!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_wow i love you and your haul. I want that purse...my mouth fell open when i saw it!_

 
Aw, I love you too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, I was so glad I didn't pay full price for it, but I might have! It's that cute.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely haul...cute purse


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 23, 2008)

i love LOOOOOOOOVE the bag

PS - NICE HAUL too


----------



## Patricia (Mar 24, 2008)

wow fabulous haul, love the bag!


----------



## Jot (Mar 24, 2008)

fab haul x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 24, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!! I'm glad everyone likes the bag too.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy Heatherette!


----------



## weezee (Mar 26, 2008)

You got to shop for my two most favorite things....makeup and purses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Enjoy your haul!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 26, 2008)

That is the exact bag I have been bidding like a maniac on ebay for lately! I want one more than anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic haul! How are you finding the BP and the duo eyeliner?

x


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_That is the exact bag I have been bidding like a maniac on ebay for lately! I want one more than anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fantastic haul! How are you finding the BP and the duo eyeliner?

x_

 
The Beauty Powder is amazing. It's very sheer, so it's a very natural glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the duo eyeliner, I LOVE the color, I won't use it on my upper lids, because it'll probably smear away, but I like to line my lower lids anyways, because of the shape of my eyes. Asian eyes can pull off bright colors there, it opens up my eyes.


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Your haul is divine! I wantie hehe.


----------



## lissumurr (Jul 12, 2011)

Where I can find in website (salllllllle xD) this purse from betsey johnson ?


----------

